# Jean and Kelvin wedding album spread



## camz (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys! Haven't tuned in a while...hope everyone's good to go.

Wanted to share this as I never got to do a wedding album spread before as it is my partner's job. I took my first crack at it hoping to tell the story of the day...CC welcome for the layout, some of pics at this certain size doesn't do it justice so instead I would love to hear your opinion on the storyboarding. Clients chose a 30pg spread 10x10 album so some crops might slightly look odd.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 5, 2011)

awesome! Love the expressions


----------



## KAikens318 (Oct 6, 2011)

All I have to say is....ABSOFRICKENLUTELY STUNNING.  

Photographers like you make me feel like I am the worst photog in the world. Lol


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great set!


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Maybe I'll try getting more involved in layouts in the future. 



KAikens318 said:


> All I have to say is....ABSOFRICKENLUTELY STUNNING.
> 
> Photographers like you make me feel like I am the worst photog in the world. Lol



Thanks alot.  But I say your style is best for you...know what I mean? :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 6, 2011)

Yo man.. nice design.  There are 3 spreads I think you should fix.  The ring shot and the 2 spreads after that.  The gutter will be right in the middle of the diamond, and the next two may be right on someone's head.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 6, 2011)

This is gorgeous.  I'd be so happy to get such a beautifully designed album.  Great job.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Yo man.. nice design.  There are 3 spreads I think you should fix.  The ring shot and the 2 spreads after that.  The gutter will be right in the middle of the diamond, and the next two may be right on someone's head.



Depends on which company.  The gutter varies widely.  My company has almost none.


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Yo man.. nice design.  There are 3 spreads I think you should fix.  The ring shot and the 2 spreads after that.  The gutter will be right in the middle of the diamond, and the next two may be right on someone's head.



Yeah good inputs shwetty but we have gutterless albums through whcc. Initially in the year they ordered an album with a gutter but we took that out of the line.  It's a little bit more expensive but it just makes life easier during layout.  Thanks bud.


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks bennie =)


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, beautiful images.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 6, 2011)

Even without gutter, it still folds in the middle.  Maybe not too bad with the diamond.  I would still avoid it especially on a small head.



camz said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Yo man.. nice design.  There are 3 spreads I think you should fix.  The ring shot and the 2 spreads after that.  The gutter will be right in the middle of the diamond, and the next two may be right on someone's head.
> ...


----------



## MissCream (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Great job 

How many photographers were there !?!?


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Wow! Great job
> 
> How many photographers were there !?!?



Thanks MissCream

Just me and the wifey as photographers.  The video team had about 4 though....it was a real estate war between video and photo on this gig...lol.


----------



## pbisfun (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the work great job


----------



## KelJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing set, just wow


----------



## SkyBlue (Oct 13, 2011)

This is such a wonderful wedding!

I love the flow of this wedding session. It's playful yet composed. Dark hues contradict to their personalities.
Good to see a really beautiful contrast.


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## cannpope (Jan 12, 2012)

WOW!  YOU ARE AWESOME!!   I hope you charge really well for your time in photography!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely work! They look really happy, and you captured that VERY well!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 12, 2012)

I would definitely hire you man.  Especially if I can pay you with 10 big macs.


----------



## camz (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! 



Schwettylens said:


> I would definitely hire you man.  Especially if I can pay you with 10 big macs.



Bro, if you hire me and end up paying with big macs, I may not live long enough for you to see your pictures.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

Love it. I especially love the shots where he's looking at the boudoir photos. You really captured the moment!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful and definitely tell the story of the day. I do see a few that need tweaked. Wish the pages were numbered. I noticed one in which her veil was blue in one image, but not the rest of the images on the spread. A couple where the horizon line or the image is tilted but isn't meant to be-there are a lot of great tilts, not those! The one vintage color image in the whole album doesn't fit with the rest of the flow of the album. 
Stunning!!!


----------



## camz (Jan 12, 2012)

MLeeK - It's been delivered and the clients were thrilled.  None-the-less I really do appreciate you taking the time to critique the spread... Thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd definitely expect them to be over the moon! It's GORGEOUS! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## mat wildlife (Jan 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## viridian (Jan 16, 2012)

I like what you did with the album.


----------

